# Rockland - South Mountain Road - repaving this week (4/23)



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Saw the signs on Sunday. Hopefully, they'll get the paving done before the weekend.

Many of you know this road as part of the GF-NY. It is the East-West connector between Little Tor Road and Ridge Road/Strawtown Rd (and 9W, a little further East).

It'd be nice if they repaved the whole thing, but especially the part from Little Tor to Zukor. The pavement over the "bridge" they replaced a couple of years ago is really bad, too, as is the little rise just before you get to Old Rte 304.

----------


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

South Mountain Road open again, checked it out yesterday afternoon/evening.

They repaved East from Little Tor, past Zukor to just before the top of that little rise before the entrance to High Tor park. So, a couple hundred yards. Center line stripe not yet painted, no fog lines yet either.

At least it looks permanent this time. There are some big (1.5 sq m) metal access panels in the West bound lane, but they're pretty level with the pavement (for now).


--------


----------

